# Shenwai 900



## Catesjg (Feb 21, 2022)

Want to switch motor on a Shenwai 900 B back to 110 volt Because 220 not available yet. Any one have a wiring diagram?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 21, 2022)

Check the manual for G4003G near the back, they have a wiring diagram for both 120 and 240, in color no less.


----------



## Catesjg (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks. Unfortunately It looks a lot different than what I’ve got and I pretty much suck on wiring. If I can find a written description section on swapping it from one voltage to the other is probably going to be best for me. Acording to the sticker it was originally wired for 110 V then in 1993 some one swapped it to 220 V and noted it on the sticker. I was able to plug in to 220 V to test it and all was operable. Just don’t have 220 V available here.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 22, 2022)

If you motor is not using the std wiring diagram, you can't debug this without either a complete wiring diagram, or an oscilloscope.


----------



## Catesjg (Feb 22, 2022)

Yup !


----------



## DAT510 (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome to H-M.

The Shenwai 900 lathe was part of a group of lathes that were branded under a number of names.  I believe the most common was the Jet brand series of lathes.  As such there are a number of different manuals created under the various names.  I believe you need to be at least a Silver member, to download.  But, if you look in the Download section under Jet, you will find a number of manuals for this family of lathes (Jet, LAM, Grizzly, Tida, etc). One may have the info you are looking for.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/jet-except-grinders.636/

Once you have posted a few more times, you will be able to upload pictures, which would allow us to more effectively help you.


----------



## Catesjg (Dec 28, 2022)

Does anyone on the site have a Shen Wai lathe? Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 29, 2022)

Catesjg said:


> Does anyone on the site have a Shen Wai lathe? Thanks


I have 2 Shenwai SW900B ‘s

If you need assistance, send me a PM


----------



## Catesjg (Sunday at 5:47 PM)

Thanks for the response. I don't have a manual for this Machine, and I was Looking for the best method of removing the Chuck. 
I think locking back gear is going to be the trick.  I don't know when it was last removed so I'm a bit uncomfortable. It was purchased from an estate sale and was in a garage that had no door and lotsa critters to visit. Also, I wanted to put it back to110 V because I don't have 220 V available in the shop/Barn where it is stored now. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DAT510 (Sunday at 7:33 PM)

Here's the link for Manual of Grizzly's version of your lathe.  



			https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g9249_m.pdf
		


Pages 22-23 describe how to remove the chuck on the Grizzly lathe.  

I follow this method when I remove the chuck on my Jet1024 lathe, with the one exception that my Jet does not havea "spindle clamps" as shown in Fig 22.

Hope this helps.


----------



## matthewsx (Sunday at 7:46 PM)

Catesjg said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't have a manual for this Machine, and I was Looking for the best method of removing the Chuck.
> I think locking back gear is going to be the trick.  I don't know when it was last removed so I'm a bit uncomfortable. It was purchased from an estate sale and was in a garage that had no door and lotsa critters to visit. Also, I wanted to put it back to110 V because I don't have 220 V available in the shop/Barn where it is stored now. Any help would be appreciated


The primary thing you need for removing stuck chucks is patience. 

From the pictures I found in the internet it looks a lot like my Samson (Tida) model 5AA. I have my old motor and control box if you run into trouble with switching yours back to 110v but if you can I'd highly recommend getting 220v to where you have your shop. Shortly after buying my lathe I switched it over to a 3 phase motor with VFD which is a huge improvement on these small machines. I know not everyone can make this happen but if you can it's worthwhile.

Again.... Penetrating oil, gentle heat, and patience is your friend in getting the chuck loose. There are lots of threads on here covering this, but you don't want to be the guy looking for parts because you decided to reef on the chuck with the backgear engaged.

John


----------

